# Roamio OTA. What power supply look like? What specs does it have?



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

I am trying to get my roamio OTA working. I am missing the power supply but I know it must be around my house somewhere. 

Can anyone tell me the power specs this requires or give me a general description of what it looks like? I have boxes of power adapters for random things and not sure what I'm looking for. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Genuine OEM TiVo Power Supply Adapter Adaptor- Roamio HD, Mini, Stream, OTA | eBay

12v 2.5A


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Genuine OEM TiVo Power Supply Adapter Adaptor- Roamio HD, Mini, Stream, OTA | eBay
> 
> 12v 2.5A


Ok, I found a Tivo power adapter under my TV that said 12V, 1AMP. This has the TIVO logo on it and everything. So is the adapter suppose to be 2.5A or 1A?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

The views guide (manual) says the 6 tuner models use 1.0A power supply, and the 4 tuner models use 0.6A, but those numbers are for the Input (120V) current - it does not specify the 12V output current. I think the Roamios came with 1.0A power bricks, and the Bolts came with 2.5A.

TiVo sells new Roamio power cords for $6, and Bolt power cords are $2 more, so that tends to supports the idea that the Roamio bricks are lower power.

But the real information is on the power brick itself. I do not have a Roamio to look at, but I DO have a spare Bolt power adapter, and it shows the input is 1.0A, and the output is 12.0V, 3.0A


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Logic tells me that if you have a TiVo Roamio AND a TiVo branded power adapter that has 12V output, it MUST be the correct power adapter? I think that all earlier models of TiVos had internal power supplies, so what else have you owned that could have used a TiVo 12V power adapter?


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

The Roamio OTA (and Roamio Basic) will need a 2.0A adapter. The A9200/A9300 Minis use a 1.0A adapter. I tried using the Mini power supply on a Roamio and it would not let the Roamio start. 

It sounds like you found the power supply to a Mini and not the Roamio.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

JLV03 said:


> The Roamio OTA (and Roamio Basic) will need a 2.0A adapter. The A9200/A9300 Minis use a 1.0A adapter. I tried using the Mini power supply on a Roamio and it would not let the Roamio start.
> 
> It sounds like you found the power supply to a Mini and not the Roamio.


This you are right, its the Roamio OTA/basic. It required more amps to work. Once I got more amps in the power supply, it started working again.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

JLV03 said:


> The Roamio OTA (and Roamio Basic) will need a 2.0A adapter. The A9200/A9300 Minis use a 1.0A adapter. I tried using the Mini power supply on a Roamio and it would not let the Roamio start.
> 
> It sounds like you found the power supply to a Mini and not the Roamio.


____________

I agree... use a *2.5 A* supply if you have one. The hard drive alone uses a _LOT _of current, PLUS there is your mambo CPU and more!... Better to have your supply cool(er), happy and calm. Also any extra current won't matter, it just won't be used.

BETTER to have your TiVo supply 'coasting' _with current to spare _~ rather than a supply that is quite warm and perhaps slightly 'stressed' with a supply at just 1 amp. Although these supplies _*are *_'regulated', when supply FAILS a whole LOT of things may happen, like a killer _'voltage spike'_ when a part or regulator fails! Even a short in your TiVo may be enough to push your supply over the edge?

And guess where that possible "spike" goes?

For those that panic or say 'no-way'; think of your car battery and all of the AMPS it has... your car radio (in example) uses just the current it needs... or a turn light bulb... same. They draw only the current they need.

I confess that recently I could not find my Roamio factory power supply, so currently (no pun intended) I am using a 12 Volt* 5 Amp* regulated supply instead... running SUPER cool!

SOGLAD


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for this thread! Power supply died and bought a compatible one on Amazon with the higher amp as recommended above. Problem solved.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

tough joe said:


> Thanks for this thread! Power supply died and bought a compatible one on Amazon with the higher amp as recommended above. Problem solved.


I'm glad my post help you solve your problem.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I have a 6-tuner Roamio. Running fine but maybe I should keep a spare power supply on hand just in case.

Can someone provide a link to the correct type?


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

The 6 tuner Roamio would be a Roamio Plus or Pro (same unit different size HDD). Those units have internal power supply boards and are available from Weaknees should you need one. If it fails it'll most likely be bad capacitors which you can replace yourself if you know how to solder. The 'wall-wart' power supplies are for the basic 4 tuner Roamio and for the Mini's. For the basic 4 tuner Roamio I recommend this one which is 5 amps and will run cooler and last longer. 
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KR392XQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> I have a 6-tuner Roamio. Running fine but maybe I should keep a spare power supply on hand just in case.
> 
> Can someone provide a link to the correct type?


I don't believe there are any major issues with the 6-tuner Roamio internal power supplies so I wouldn't worry about it. It's the Roamio's with the wall wart power supplies which seem to have a tendency to fail.

Scott


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Paul Schmanski (Jan 3, 2022)

brobin said:


> The 6 tuner Roamio would be a Roamio Plus or Pro (same unit different size HDD). Those units have internal power supply boards and are available from Weaknees should you need one. If it fails it'll most likely be bad capacitors which you can replace yourself if you know how to solder. The 'wall-wart' power supplies are for the basic 4 tuner Roamio and for the Mini's. For the basic 4 tuner Roamio I recommend this one which is 5 amps and will run cooler and last longer.
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KR392XQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


So I am having similar problems with my Roamio. It stopped working, so I tried all combinations of the old power supply, this power supply, the original hard drive, and a new WD10EFRX hard drive. Nothing gets me past any of the "starting up" screens. I also tried the Tivo Kickstart method, and while the green and amber lights blink like the instructions say, I don't get the menu screen. Any ideas?

To make matters worse, I also have a renewed Bolt that I bought from Weaknees about 4-5 months ago. I had planned to add it to my setup, but hadn't gotten around to it yet. With the Roamio problems, I figured it might be a replacement unit instead. But after about a week, that unit is also having problems. After about 20-30 minutes, it also shuts down.

Any help would be greatly appreciated - thanks!!


----------

